# Stable Management Courses



## Oscarbear91 (20 January 2017)

Hi everyone

I am looking for somewhere in the East Midlands (preferably in the Nottinghamshire area - but I am willing to travel for the right place) where I can take part in a stable management course. Either ABRS stable management or BHS stage 1......or any other course along similar lines (those 2 are the only ones I have really heard of). Does anyone know of anywhere that runs these sorts of courses?? Or could recommend anywhere?

I am looking to part loan/share a horse so I am looking to gain some practical experience in a structured sort of way - if that makes sense!? I am flexible on days for the course, can do week nights or weekends. 

If possible, would like to go somewhere that has a high adult community (as I am 25) although I do appreciate that this is out of my control!

Many thanks for reading. Any comments are much appreciated 

Jess


----------



## Shay (20 January 2017)

If you look on the BHS website under education you can see all the venues for courses.  There clearly are several BHS accredited places in East Midlands; but I can't see any stage 1 or horse owners certificate courses listed.  It might be worth finding the one or two most convenient for you and ringing them.  Sometimes they only arrange courses when they know they have enough people who want them.


----------



## oldie48 (21 January 2017)

I wasn't bothered about having an actual qualification and my daughter's PC let me make a donation to the club and sit in on their B test stable management sessions. I was nearly 50 and group were 15/16 yr olds, tbh it didn't matter to me and I had some excellent training which has stood me in good stead!


----------

